
Tidbit: Monetize without ads. - pajju
http://tidbit.co.in/
======
ilhackernews
Interesting idea. anyone tried this out? the website doesn't say much and
looks a bit suspicious

~~~
Jeremy1026
Tried it with an empty wallet, just for funsies, looks like it doesn't even
work yet, based on this on top of my dashboard, "We're working on a new
version- this is not ready for production use!"

Also, looking at the embed code, and from that the embed itself, it looks like
its not doing anything. So, I'm guess this is just a very "wouldn't this be
nice" demo.

~~~
markprokoudine
Yup, I think they're rewriting some parts of the code since it was put
together at a hackathon. It's a really interesting idea but I feel like they
would really need to crank up the power of the mining client to match the
current network rates in order to get near ad revenue (or implement some kind
of altcoin mining pool algorithm).

